#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Θέμα εξετάσεων ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών

## Lar

Αναρτώ 2 θέματα πρακτικής εξέτασης ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών και παρακαλώ όποιος γνωρίζει τις λύσεις να απαντήσει

1) Σε ισόγεια μονοκατοικία που θερμαίνεται με θερμοσσυσωρευτές (που έχουν θερμοστάτη) σε ποια κατηγορία εντάσσεται η μονοκατοικία (Β,Γ,Δ). Μάλλον μεταξύ Β,Γ.

2) Εάν η ψύξη πραγματοποιείται από αντλίες τοπικές (split) τότε στο σύστημα διανομής βάζω 0KW ή δεν το συμπληρώνω καθόλου? (το αφήνω κενό ).

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Xάρης

1) Αντιγράφω από τη βοήθεια του λογισμικού:
"Καθορίζεται, η κατηγορία διατάξεων αυτομάτου ελέγχου που αφορούν στα συστήματα Θέρμανσης / Ψύξης (μονάδες παραγωγής / δίκτυο διανομής / τερματικές μονάδες) και στις Μονάδες Αερισμού της συγκεκριμένης ζώνης, σύμφωνα με την *Τ.Ο.Τ.Ε.Ε. 20701-1 (*_§5.2.Διατάξεις Αυτόματου Ελέγχου_. *Πίνακας 5.5.*-_Κατηγορίες διατάξεων ελέγχου & αυτοματισμών_). *Σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιες διατάξεις η κατηγορία είναι «Δ».*"
(1) Υπάρχει αυτονομία ανά λειτουργικό χώρο αφού κάθε τερματική μονάδα (θερμοσυσσωρευτής) λειτουργεί ανεξάρτητα με τον δικό της θερμοστάτη.
(2) Δεν υπάρχει Δίκτυο Διανομής οπότε δεν το εξετάζουμε.
(3) Δεν υπάρχουν διαφορετικά συστήματα παραγωγής θέρμανσης οπότε δεν το εξετάζουμε.
Από τα παραπάνω προκύπτει *Β (για τη θέρμανση)*. Εκτός εάν κάποιος θεωρεί ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει και κεντρικός θερμοστάτης στην ιδιοκτησία οπότε πάμε στη Δ αν δεν υπάρχει.
Για την ψύξη το κτήριο τι συστήματα διαθέτει; Αν δεν διαθέτει τότε θεωρείται ότι ψύχεται όπως το κτήριο αναφοράς δηλαδή με τοπικές αερόψυκτες αντλίες θερμότητας άρα παραμένει το Β.

2) Κατ' αρχάς, "Η ισχύς δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη στους υπολογισμούς της ενεργειακής απόδοσης του υπάρχοντος κτιρίου, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται *ΜΟΝΟ* στον καθορισμό του βαθμού απόδοσης του δικτύου διανομής του κτιρίου αναφοράς" βλ. τη βοήθεια του λογισμικού.
Η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου δίνεται από την επόμενη ακριβώς γραμμή της βοήθειας του προγράμματος:
"Σε περίπτωση τοπικών μονάδων που δεν διαθέτουν δίκτυο διανομής (π.χ. τοπικές αντλίες θερμότητας), τότε το πεδίο της ισχύος *πρέπει να μένει κενό*"

----------


## Lar

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!

----------

